
Heat Wave to Hit Two-Thirds of the U.S. Here’s What to Expect - QuickToBan
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/17/us/weather-heat-wave.html
======
hpoe
So I get that the infrastructure isn't as well in place to deal with things
like this but where I live 100+ isn't that absurd, and that's nothing to say
for places like Arizonia which is two blocks away from the sun and 90 is
considered cool, with 100+ being a common occurrence. So what makes this
particularly bad?

~~~
bspn
The humidity amplifies the effects of the heat. I remember the first time I
travelled to Arizona and was expecting to suffer when I saw the forecast
temperatures were 100+, but the dry heat was - I hesitate to say comfortable -
but very different from a 90 degree day on the East Coast with high humidity.
An extended period of extreme heat + humidity can be brutal on the body,
particularly those already vulnerable or without adequate air conditioning.

~~~
nickjj
Yeah humidity is no joke.

I'm in NY and when it's ~90f degrees out with high humidity, it's an
unescapable heat unless you have an A/C.

I'm in ok shape I guess. I walk 3-5 miles a day in all types of weather
ranging from about 10f to 100f degrees but when high temps hit with high
humidity my skin immediately glazes over and I know to take it easy. My arms
will be dripping wet in less than a minute just standing outside doing nothing
with a ~60 BPM heart rate.

------
tomohawk
We see a lot more weather hype in the news than we used to. Winter storms have
names. We get "arctic vortexes". And normal summer temps are flogged as a
massive heat wave.

Someone in the biz was telling me that the reason is that many 'news' orgs
would rather have an article about the weather than about a lot of other
subjects, so they've steadily increased the number of weather related
coverage.

~~~
frankbreetz
Also extreme weather events are increasing in both quantity and severity.
[https://nca2014.globalchange.gov/highlights/report-
findings/...](https://nca2014.globalchange.gov/highlights/report-
findings/extreme-weather)

------
jaytaylor
Now NYT disables reading from incognito. Lame.

[http://archive.is/cF01U](http://archive.is/cF01U)

~~~
joemaller1
Logging in sort of defeats the point of private mode.

~~~
eli
Most people were using private mode to read more articles than they paywall
allows without paying for a subscription.

------
beezle
Slow news day? Not like this is the first heat wave to ever hit more than a
couple states. Drink lots of water, move slow, go to work early and leave late
(its cooler and less people to get edgy with!)

~~~
beezle
No clue why the angry downvotes - from the subheadline of the story:
"Dangerously hot temperatures are predicted from Oklahoma to New England.
Here’s the forecast, with some tips on staying safe." I add to their list of
things that can help, get downvoted, but people complaining about blocked
incognito mode, all ok?

